# DVR 942 W/DISH1000 Antenna



## dwal00 (Sep 8, 2006)

I was wondering if you could use a DVR 942 with a dish1000 antenna, and recieve all of the HD programming


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Not sure what your asking. do you mean will a Dish 1000 give me all the available HD channels with a 942 if I can get good signal on 129, 119,110? When you say all, are you asking about HD Locals from Dish also?

Where do you live?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You would receive all the HD programming except anything that requires a 622/211 receiver.


----------



## dwal00 (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks for your replies, 
I was seeing if with dish1000 and my 942, I would get the voom HD channels and HD network(abc, nbc, fox, etc) channels via distant network package, that's if the waiver for the locals works out. dishnetwork does not have any HD locals for the huntsville, al


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

If you don't already have the voom channels, you can't get them. Dish isn't allowing people with anything other than 622/211 receivers to subscribe to their old HD packages (unless they already had them prior to 2/1/06). Also Dish does not offer distant HD networks. And even if Huntsville got HD locals, you would not be able to receive them with a 942. Again, you'd have to have a 622 or 211.

The antenna isn't the issue. If you don't already subscribe to Dish's old HD package (pre-2/1/06), then the only thing you'll ever get with a 942 is SD satellite and HD over-the-air.


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

942 is not a MPEG4 receiver therefore it will not receive all HD channels offered by D*. It will work with D1000 but the number of HD channels will not improve. You will have to get 622 or 411/211. Only these receivers are MPEG4.


----------

